# Training at home



## Kelsis (Nov 11, 2011)

.............


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Kelsis said:


> Has anyone here trained their dog to stack/trot alongside them etc etc at home?
> 
> *Yes*
> 
> ...


It would be totally unreasonable to expect a dog to accept this if no prior training had been done, and in fact unreasonable to the judge.

You know that saying?

Fail to prepare, prepare to fail.

So, can you stand outside your local shop or where you walk your dog and ask other dog owners to help?


----------



## Kelsis (Nov 11, 2011)

I agree. Both dogs are doing really well with their stack and waiting patiently etc. One dog is impeccable at trotting along and the other has just turned 2 and is a greyhound lol so does think when we move off that we should GALLOP!!!!!!

I live in a pretty rural area so rarely meet anyone on my walks and having my other half go over them doesn't really help that much because obviously they love him.

Unfortunately the only ringcraft class is on the only evening my OH works evenings so it'll be January before we can get to that once or twice!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

It is possible to practise at home up to a certain extent.

For example, you can practise stacking your dog - if you have a full ength mirror, stack your dog in front of the mirror and then you can see what is happening on the side opposite to you - ie if you have the legs straight etc.

You can also practise running in a circle, and up and down, and a triangle - those are the usual movements a judge asks for, although I should check with someone like Freyja who owns and shows the breed to make sure greyhounds judges don't want something else. I would also do this when your OH can watch, so that you have help in judging the correct speed.

But what you can't practice, as you have already sussed, is your dog's reaction to being gone over by the judge, and also your dog's reaction to running around a ring with a lot of other "unknown" dogs.

Getting your dog used to being handled by a judge can be addressed by asking strangers to co over your dog whenever you meet them - be it on walks or when you go shoopping - but remember to make your dog stand in his show stance when you do so.

Getting your dog used to being with other dogs in a show ring cannot really be addressed except at ringcraft classes. Leon, my niece's puppy, was an absolute model of good behaviour when he was out for a walk - but when he started ringcraft clases he wanted to play with every dog there and would not concentrate on what he was supposed to be doing until the training began to kick in


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

I do my stacking in the garden, but cant really do the running coz the garden is too small, lol! So I go out onto the path and run them up and down there - get some looks sometimes, but I dont care, lol! And if I am in a field, I will keep the lead on for a bit and run them there in circles and triangles - Rotties are not the best at cornering, lol lol!! 

When training a youngster, I spend 5-10 mins a day with the stacking, no more than 10 mins in one go or I find they get bored and lose interest, which is the last thing you want to happen.


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

O.K. I know I'm thick, and given all the years of training Gun Dogs I've put in perhaps I should know... But will someone please tell me what 'Stacking is??? And for what purpose it is used.???


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

I am no expert but I believe that "stacking" is the term used among showing folk for the show stance used in the show ring.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

lucylastic said:


> I am no expert but I believe that "stacking" is the term used among showing folk for the show stance used in the show ring.


It depends on the breed - not all breeds are stacked - some are free standing - it's one concern about some ringcraft classes that they don't know which breeds are stacked and which are free standing 

You can (and indeed should) train at home - however, your dog needs to be confident with judges going over them, capable of doing what they are asked irrespective of the potentially hundreds of other dogs around them and often in close proximity in a small ring - some dogs change completely when they walk in through the door of a show thinking all their christmas's have come at once 

Labs often tend to be like that however well trained and socialised they are 

For dogs, they may (rightly or wrongly) get the waft of girlies in season - so yes - training at home is important, but so is training outside.


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

So could you explain what stacking is? How does it differ from free standing?


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

lucylastic said:


> So could you explain what stacking is? How does it differ from free standing?


oh blimey - I have a free standing breed - but even within the free standers there may be different positioning - I was watching the staffies at a show last weekend and was interested to note they stand head on to the judge as opposed to sideways like most other breeds (stacked or otherwise)

I always tell one of my Labs she should have been a GSD the way she stands

Hopefully some of those with stacking breeds can elaborate - you know what is right when you are looking at it - but I've never shown a stacked breed so would be wrong of me to comment


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Stacking is putting the feet in the right place, and often holding the head and tail. To present your dog so it looks it's best.
A good handler can make an average dog look good by stacking it correctly. A bad handler can make a good dog look awful but placing it's feet in the wrong place!

Free standing is letting the dog stand itself.


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

Ooerrr. Just did a google search and I'm even more confused. Would I be right in thinking that Free Standing is where the handler stands away from the dog while the dog watches the handler, and Stacking is where the legs are manually placed in the correct position?. Sorry to hijack the thread but i am curious to know.


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

Tollisty said:


> Stacking is putting the feet in the right place, and often holding the head and tail. To present your dog so it looks it's best.
> A good handler can make an average dog look good by stacking it correctly. A bad handler can make a good dog look awful but placing it's feet in the wrong place!
> 
> Free standing is letting the dog stand itself.


Sorry, just seen this reply. Ta very much. All is now clear.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Heres some Show pictures of some of my lot standing correctly, all four paws placed. I do train mine by placing the feet myself, then as time goes by and the dog learns whats expected of them, they tend to 'walk-in' to the stance themselves most of the time and only little adjustments are sometimes needed by the handler. Rotties are a 'stacked' breed now, although they didnt used to be.


----------



## Kelsis (Nov 11, 2011)

Ceearott your dogs are stunning!! I hope I get a cuddle from them at Crufts 

As it turn out, there's another ringcraft closeby to us which is on on Monday so all going well we'll be going to our first class in 2 weeks. Nervous!!!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Kelsis said:


> Ceearott your dogs are stunning!! I hope I get a cuddle from them at Crufts
> 
> As it turn out, there's another ringcraft closeby to us which is on on Monday so all going well we'll be going to our first class in 2 weeks. Nervous!!!


Oh thanks! Only one of mine going to Crufts this year - our veteran Cleo, lol! We havent gotten Magnum qualified, coz he looked a mess, lol, we had to 'put him away' to develop a bit more.

Some more Ceearotts will be there though, that I have bred but dont own, I have 4 that have qualified. 

And dont be nervous about going to class - you will be fine, lol!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Tollisty said:


> Stacking is putting the feet in the right place, and often holding the head and tail. To present your dog so it looks it's best.
> A good handler can make an average dog look good by stacking it correctly. A bad handler can make a good dog look awful but placing it's feet in the wrong place!
> 
> Free standing is letting the dog stand itself.


This is very true! In border collies a lot of people stack their dogs for the first line-up and the final line-up, but most good judges want a free-stand after finishing the movement, so that they can compare the two.


----------



## Mrhippo (Nov 28, 2011)

practicing at home up to a certain extent could be a good way.


----------



## decoratedlady08 (Mar 22, 2011)

I only took storm too a few ring craft classes as too be honest i didn't like the atmosphere there as i was new too it all and they all knew each other. Also i was stood around most of the time doing nothing and most advise was negative about the breed (rottie) and how hard it was going too be etc etc ... so i learned what i could on the internet and practiced at home. so far storm has been placed in every show he has been in so im quite happy with that..


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Kelsis said:


> I agree. Both dogs are doing really well with their stack and waiting patiently etc. One dog is impeccable at trotting along and the other has just turned 2 and is a greyhound lol so does think when we move off that we should GALLOP!!!!!!
> 
> I live in a pretty rural area so rarely meet anyone on my walks and having my other half go over them doesn't really help that much because obviously they love him.
> 
> Unfortunately the only ringcraft class is on the only evening my OH works evenings so it'll be January before we can get to that once or twice!


Sorry I've only just seen this. With the dog that is galloping as soon as you start running just walk but fast stride out if you can so that he only trots. If he starts to go too fast then check him tell him no and start again. The trick is to start of slowly and build the speed up.

None of my whippets are qualified but I have said about entering Button in the racing class OH says no but I may do anyway. If I do I will be there and will try to help you if you are having problems before we go in.

A tip with an ex racer that has never been to a show before is to get there early so you can find your bench and have a look round before the crowds get there. You will find as we did with Button that they will never have seen so many dogs or people before.

Usually with greyhounds you will be asked for the dogs to be moved round the ring together although with the big racing classes they may split the class for moving together. You will then stack the dog individualy for the judge to go over you will then be asked to go straight up and down, sometimes they ask for a circle sometimes for a triangle then to go all the way round to the back of the line. I don't know who the judge is sometimes if it is a foreigner judging they may do it slightly differently


----------



## Kelsis (Nov 11, 2011)

Freyja said:


> Sorry I've only just seen this. With the dog that is galloping as soon as you start running just walk but fast stride out if you can so that he only trots. If he starts to go too fast then check him tell him no and start again. The trick is to start of slowly and build the speed up.
> 
> None of my whippets are qualified but I have said about entering Button in the racing class OH says no but I may do anyway. If I do I will be there and will try to help you if you are having problems before we go in.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the advice! 

We actually made it to two ringcraft classes with both dogs prior to Xmas and are hoping to go again next week when it starts again in the new year. We are also entering our first open show next week. It's not a class for racers, just greyhounds so EEK! My boy is in veteran and I'm undecided on entering my girl..... if I do she'll have to go in open.

Pro's of entering her: She gets to experience a bit of the show world prior to Crufts racing class,

Con's: She's still at that flighty puppyish (she's just gone 2) stage of galloping around like a loon and depending on mood not wanting to stand still, walk neatly 

BUT it's an open show so surely that is where I bring her to work out those demons and do some training work?

Incidentally, ringcraft has been great. My boy is absolutely loving it and we've gotten great complements each time we went so i'm chuffed with that. My girl on the otherhand decided on week 1 that she had never seen a wooden floor before and could NOT and would NOT walk on it.... week 2 she realised that she could pull towards the door if she got bored and gallop around in general... she also decided that if the class teachers as judges approached any other way than in front of her she should shy away! My poor little girl!!

Any advice hugely appreciated! I think we'll just enter the open show. At the end of the day she'll probably be the only greyhound bitch there as greys that show are rare here and the ones that do are Champions who are not exactly going to be in the open class of an open show (it's not a hound club show even).


----------

